# Clomid, Follistim, HCG Trigger & IUI



## JazzyFresh

You read it right... :wacko:

Anyone else with a cocktail or hybrid mix of fertility drugs such as this???

My Re told us that her goal is to give us a healthy baby. That she ideally wants to give us just one. However, she stressed to us this time that multiples are a great possibility. She felt that she wanted to be aggressive with me for my 2nd IUI. My first resulted in a BFN with 1 follicle at 19mm and the other 15mm the day before trigger. 

Today is CD6 and I am breaking out like I was a teenager. I think I am going to buy some medication with that tint in it on my way home from work! lol. 

Anyone else on this time of mixture???? :hugs:


----------



## lilyV

no... I was breaking out last wk or so.


----------



## JazzyFresh

**bump** 

No one at all? Even a friend that experienced this?


----------



## CandiCarl

I have acne from hell and im guessing it is because of this!!! :/ or either PCOS


----------



## JazzyFresh

CandiCarl said:


> I have acne from hell and im guessing it is because of this!!! :/ or either PCOS

Awww... what meds are you on Candi?


----------



## CandiCarl

clomid 100mg cd3-cd7 follistim 75ui cd8 and i just triggered last night only had one good follicle 19mm on wed.... and like 5 follicles at 11 something... so hopefully i will get my BFP this month cant test until 2 weeks BLAH... lol so im guessing 23rd... and im doing TI... not IUI...


----------



## JazzyFresh

CandiCarl said:


> clomid 100mg cd3-cd7 follistim 75ui cd8 and i just triggered last night only had one good follicle 19mm on wed.... and like 5 follicles at 11 something... so hopefully i will get my BFP this month cant test until 2 weeks BLAH... lol so im guessing 23rd... and im doing TI... not IUI...

CandiCarl, you triggered so you may have additional follies getting that "booster" from the shot. More odds for you :happydance:

My RE missed my freakn' ovulation this cycle. OMG.... a bit frustrated I would say....I went on Monday right, for my U/S. Went smooth.. 4 follies all from 9-14mm which they should be at CD10. They tell me that they want me in on Friday to do an U/S with probably triggering that night and IUI on Sun. Perfect. So I go out of town for my family ER sito. I get a call and the RN tells me that they feel Fri will be too late and for me to come in on Thurs. No biggie, I am accommodating and I change my flight to return. I go in there yesterday with DH... they do my U/S and I only have 1 follie at 17mm!!!! I was like but wait... she goes, well, it looks like you ovulated. Did you have cramping? I was like yes, today.. but I thought it was the meds like it did last cycle. She said, no, it must be that you are still ovulating and this 17 just hasn't dropped yet like the others. She offered to wait until next cycle or do a blind IUI then and there. We were floored. $500 on meds and what?!? We decided to do the blind IUI. My DH was pissed. No privacy. He had to handle himself in this little room (normally at home) and you could hear the nurses freaking chat. The good news is that he went up from 2mil to 5.5mil and increased motility at 45%. So, happy about that. 

Here is to my early 2WW right on with ya!!!! lol. Who knows... life is funny, maybe this will be the one that works right.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My cocktail was going to be the same, but instead of Follistim, she gave me Menopur. I am not sure what the difference is. I am on 100mg Clomid CDs 4-8, Menopur 75iu CDs 7 & 9, Trigger upon U/S confirmation. No IUI, just BDing.

I usually O on my own nonmedicated on CD12. After reading about REs missing Os, I am sort of worried. I go in for my U/S on CD12. Does both Clomid and Menopur delay O? I know Clomid can, but how about Menopur?


----------



## CandiCarl

hey jazzy fresh i hope all goes well for you hun!... I have been feeling terrible last few days im only 4po... if i ovulated on saturday like they said i would... as of the follicles... i sure hope those lil 11s grew overnight to catch up with my 19mm... to give me a better chance! fingers crossed! how are you feeling? :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

lilyV ~ How are you doing girlie? Have you tested out this cycle yet?

GalvanBaby~ hi there! I have heard that they are very similar actually. I normally ovulate on my own around the 13th day. This time I ovulated on the 12th. She said that it was because my follies got so mature that they ovulated aka dropped on their own. I wouldn't be concerned if you are BD. As for me, i have to time it right with the IUI. I am sure you will be fine!! 

CandiCarl ~ I am sorry that you haven't been feeling well. I am assuming it has been ovulation pain? You are 4 DPO... so basically in your TWW then :happydance: hopefully you had that booster with some additional follies but still one mature one is all you need!!! I wish you the best of luck! 

Well....... I am 6DPO aka IUI. I have had a big appetite the last couple of days. Like piggy girl. Don't have sore bbs at all.... no nauseousness... But I have had uncomfortable gas type pains at night and a couple times during the day.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hey there, I'm not on the coctail of druggies you are but I am 6 DPO as well so figured I'd keep up with how your testing goes :) When do you plan to test? I'm testing next Thursday.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

(I will add that I am on Clomid)


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hopin4ABump said:


> Hey there, I'm not on the coctail of druggies you are but I am 6 DPO as well so figured I'd keep up with how your testing goes :) When do you plan to test? I'm testing next Thursday.

Welcome! I am also testing next Thursday. Did you get a trigger shot? If not, are you going to do any home tests early???


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, we have been BDing SMEP style to make sure that in case I O before trigger, we have a possibility. I am so bloated, but not many cramps. I only have cramps off an on. I go tomorrow for my u/s and will find out when I trigger. I usually O on my own on CD12 so hopefully they will wait until atleast tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Hopin4ABump

No trigger shot here, and I don't plan to test early but yes I'm testing at home - I only have one hpt so I'm planning on holding off until the 21st but who knows, I'm only 6 DPO and already have the itch so I'll be fighting that off LOL! :haha:
Having some major gas/bloat which is not normal for me but could be coincidental.


----------



## JazzyFresh

GalvanBaby ~ I had to google the SMEP thing! lol. Sounds pretty right on actually with what the doctor & nurses recommended about how often around then to BD :sex: Woot woot! lol. I wish you the best of luck with u/S! let us know how it goes tomorrow :hugs:

Hopin4ABump ~Oh okay, so home testing only then? And if it is positive, then you go into the doctor for the blood test? I am itching like crrrrrrrrazy already!!! lol. I am like, well the earliest we could know is 8 days.... lol... but at the same time I don't want to be staring at the stick over-analyzing if it has a tint to it!!! lol.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah, home testing only and then to the doc to confirm w/ bloods. They'd probably monitor my levels bc i just went through my 2nd m/c back in Jan so they want to make sure everything is ok. BUT FIRST I HAVE TO GET MY :bfp: again and I really hope it is this one!!!!!
I'm going crazy too girl, trust me.....


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hopin4ABump said:


> Yeah, home testing only and then to the doc to confirm w/ bloods. They'd probably monitor my levels bc i just went through my 2nd m/c back in Jan so they want to make sure everything is ok. BUT FIRST I HAVE TO GET MY :bfp: again and I really hope it is this one!!!!!
> I'm going crazy too girl, trust me.....

Okay, so I had a M/C back in 2010 and my RE is having me come in on CD21 (tomorrow) to get a progesterone test. I guess this helps determine if I can support the possible baby. Do they not do any kind of testing like that for you? I am just thinking our preventative that could be. M/C are horrible to go through :hugs:. 

Yeah, this is definitely a very emotional journey. If it wasn't for me joining this site though, I think I would really lose it. It keeps you somewhat strong and just overall not feeling like its just you. God bless our DH's, but the hormones and questioning all our symptoms... they don't have to deal with that per se! lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am now having ovary pains. :cry: 

Jazzy, my niece's name is Jasmine and we all call her Jazzy. I have a LP defect and have had 2 CPs in the past year. My RE prescribed progesterone during my TWW. Low progesterone can cause CPs or MCs. When I first heard of SMEP. I was like WTH is that. LOL The things you learn while TTC. I am so nervous about my u/s tomorrow. I am worried that the Clomid and Menopur didn't do much. I do feel bloated and have ovarian pains off and on, but after 16 cycles of nothing I imagine anything that can go wrong will. I guess I shall see tomorrow, huh?


----------



## JazzyFresh

GalvanBaby said:


> I am now having ovary pains. :cry:
> 
> Jazzy, my niece's name is Jasmine and we all call her Jazzy. I have a LP defect and have had 2 CPs in the past year. My RE prescribed progesterone during my TWW. Low progesterone can cause CPs or MCs. When I first heard of SMEP. I was like WTH is that. LOL The things you learn while TTC. I am so nervous about my u/s tomorrow. I am worried that the Clomid and Menopur didn't do much. I do feel bloated and have ovarian pains off and on, but after 16 cycles of nothing I imagine anything that can go wrong will. I guess I shall see tomorrow, huh?

A CP is basically an early M/C right? I am so sorry. Is this your first medicated cycle? I have seen bloating and ovarian pains as being very common. I, ironically, experienced more side effects my 1st month (50mg Clomid & Trigger) than this month with 100 mg Clomid & 3 75mg Follistim shots. Were you pretty much TTc on your own for the last year or so? We were but not charting at all. But still frustrating because I was pretty congnizant when I ovulated due to pain during that time. I am wishing you the best sweetie!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have been under an RE's care for the whole year. I first had a tubal reversal in march. We started TTC with Clomid in April for 3 motnhs. We took a break in June and July and did NTNP, but we BDed every other day then so still more TTC than anything. We then TTCed with OPKs and temping for a few months. I got 2 BFP that turned into CPs (early miscarriages) in September and December. I was diagnosed with low progesterone and ureaplasma which causes implantation issues. I had an HSG last month one tube is blocked and one is open. 
This is my 4th Clomid cycle, but my first injectable cycle. Also, the first time using Progesterone.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have a 17.25, 15.75, 13.50, and 2 11 mm follies. I trigger on Sunday and start 200 mg progesterone on Tuesday. Betas on April 14th if I can wait that long. I will more than likely test at 12DPO or something like that. LOL


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Those are some nice follies! FX'd for you!


----------



## JazzyFresh

GalvanBaby ~ I take it they weren't testing your progesterone level? I am wondering if they did if they could have prevented those CP's for you. I guess it is what it is. I pray that the progesterone aids you in this. My RE told me that it helps! Your follies sound awesome! Just think, your trigger will boost those too... so you are looking around 2-6mm bigger I would say!! Ummm... wouldn't April 14th put you at like 4weeks post ovulation??? I mean, if you trigger on Sunday, then you should ovulate like 36hrs after... so like Tuesday. The egg stays like 24hrs... so Wed. 2 Weeks from Wed is April 3rd. 

Okay, so I got my 21day progesterone results... I am at 39.33 which the nurse said is perfect. Now if I can just be preggo!!! lol. The wait is killing me. I went and bought a 3 pack of First Response Early Result tests.... haven't opened it YET. lmao! It is only 8DPIUI.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:dohh: I meant April 4th. :haha: They never did a progesterone test, but she diagnosed with LP defect due to my crazy LPs of 5-16 days. In the past year, I have had 6 5 day LPs. For some reason, REs here in Mexico don't do much BW. I have been through 3 REs, 2 int he same city and one in another city.

I hope the progesterone works good and helps me get a BFP sticky bean!:happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

When are you going to test Jazzy?


----------



## JazzyFresh

GalvanBaby~ 

lol... ok ok, April 4th makes more sense! lol. Will you be testing early at all prior to your beta? WTH... I know all countries are different, but come on. It is a better representation to me of whats going on in your body. So, do they do internal sonograms? I do bet that the progesterone will help you. Is it the vaginal supplements or oral? 

As far as me testing.... from what I have read, I have seen the earliest BFP at 8DPIUI. But that is really rare. Most people are more towards the 10-14 day range. So, being today at 8 I am trying to wait until Sun. Repeat TRYING. :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

They do vaginal u/s. My control U/S was not vaginal, but my monitoring one was. I think it is crazy that they don't do much BW, but hey less needles! LOL If we don't get a BFP soon, I am going to insist on BW though. I will take pills, 100mg in the morning and 100mg at night.

Fx you get your BFP Sunday or tomrrow if you can't wait! :winkwink:


----------



## lilyV

JazzyFresh - Feb cycle was out. I'm on cd4 today, started clomid yesterday.

GalvanBaby - Insist on b/w! It can tell them so much... including if you really do need progesterone. GL on April 4th!!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I tested, 9 DPO pretty early but it's kind of a hint of a line there. Not sure if I'm quite sold. Pic in my journal if anyone's interested in weighing in their opinion!!!! 
Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hopin4ABump said:


> I tested, 9 DPO pretty early but it's kind of a hint of a line there. Not sure if I'm quite sold. Pic in my journal if anyone's interested in weighing in their opinion!!!!
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend.

Have you tested again girlie??


----------



## GalvanBaby

JazzyFresh said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> I tested, 9 DPO pretty early but it's kind of a hint of a line there. Not sure if I'm quite sold. Pic in my journal if anyone's interested in weighing in their opinion!!!!
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend.
> 
> Have you tested again girlie??Click to expand...

Hopin, yeah did you test again?

How about you Jazzy, have you tested?


----------



## JazzyFresh

I am 11 DPIUI and have been testing since Sat... all negative HPT's so far. I swear on Fri and Sat night my body was just off. Hot and cold sweats and trouble sleeping and then weird stomach experiences. Been normal yesterday. Today I have mild AF cramps. I don't even know what to think anymore! lol.


----------



## GalvanBaby

FX. Are you on progesterone?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Yes I am on progesterone. Last cycle really fooled me. Though I was preggo for sure. My bbs were soooo sore and huge and just FELT preggo. This one is just weird.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks for checking on me ladies <3 I've been slammed all day so I haven't had a chance to get on here. I have been testing myself crazy. Keep swearing I see faint lines (and my DH sees them too) but tested with a digi today and bfn. :(

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hopin, if you ahve internet cheapies, try again in the morning. If not, give it a couple of days and try again with a FRER. A digi is less sensitive than a FRER usually. FX!! Your chart looks great with that dip!!

AFM: I triggered last night. My RE said to start progesterone tomorrow, btu I am worried if I don't have a higher temp that I will mess up O. Should I wait at least until Wednesday to make sure I O. I triggered at 7PM last night so latest, I should O by in the morning.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Galvan* Thank you :hugs: I don't know what that dip represents. I got a + opk on CD11 So I can only assume I o'd on CD12...the dip on my chart is CD16 so who knows?? If that dip was me O'ing then I would only be 6 DPO right now. It's all so confusing and annoying! :haha:

I would go with what your RE suggests, hopefully they know more than we do, right?! If not, we're all in trouble!! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sometimes we get a dip when implantation happens.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah, but wouldn't that already show when testing?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Not necessarily. I know of a lady on here who didn't get a BFP until 10 days after the dip. :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I guess we'll see now won't we?! ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck!!! :hugs:

Ladies, I know this is off topic, but we are desperate. My friend's daughter went missing on Saturday. She went missing from Walmart in Cartersville, GA. She could be anywhere, it has been 2 days so please share this and post it on your FB page.
 



Attached Files:







Cheyenne English flyer pic.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JazzyFresh

Omg...i'm so sorry... Her and the family will be in my prayers. I will spread the word. 

I bought another 3pack of first response early pg tests. I just don't want to get that negative phone call and break down like I did last cycle. I would rather have my DH there every morning.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jazzy, I pray you get your BFP this cycle!! You will be in my BFP sticky bean prayers. You and Hopin! :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Still BFN at 12DPIUI.... I keep telling myself that back in 2010 I had no clue I was PG until I missed my period. Granted it ended in M/C, but just trying to keep the faith. 

Hoping - have you tested again? I remember you mentioned a faint BFP.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

You're not out until AF shows!!!! Hoping she doesn't!! :dust:

I had the faint line, and then the next morning I thought I had another faint line but took a digi and it said 'not pregnant'. I haven't tested since. AF is due Thursday (at least I think - I'm so confused about where I am in my cycle) So we'll see.

I don't have any symptoms though so I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant. :(


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hopin4ABump said:


> You're not out until AF shows!!!! Hoping she doesn't!! :dust:
> 
> I had the faint line, and then the next morning I thought I had another faint line but took a digi and it said 'not pregnant'. I haven't tested since. AF is due Thursday (at least I think - I'm so confused about where I am in my cycle) So we'll see.
> 
> I don't have any symptoms though so I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant. :(

I think digi's are less sensitive, so have faith! My cycle is confusing too since I got on these meds and the timing of my ovulation coming early. I THINK I am due Friday, but then I ovulated early... so maybe tomorrow or Thursday. But then I am on progesterone supplements and I know that made my period 2 days late last time. It is all crazy! lol. 

ARe you going to test before or on Thursday? Do you have a beta scheduled?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

It's all crazy, all-consuming, all emotionally challenging!! And all-around ANNOYING that all we can TRULY do is wait and see if AF shows.
No beta scheduled for me. Just sit & wait. If I get a + hpt then my doc wants me to come in. I'm really not sure when I'll test again. I just know I'm not doing it today.


----------



## lilyV

gl, Hopin4ABump


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks ladies. I got a faint bfp this morning, I'm hoping I'm not losing my mind. I posted the pic in my journal, let me know what you guys think! I know the line is there bc DH sees it and he never entertains my line eye, but I'm worried becuase of my lack of symptoms!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Awww..... BFP!!!! That is awesome girlie!!! There are a lot of women that have don't have symptoms this early. 

So, I stopped the progesterone with my last dosage on Wednesday night. I got my negative beta on Thursday. Still waiting on my lovely AF to show her ugly face. It only took 2 days off the progesterone last time. WTH!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I stumbled across this poem and thought it was beautiful, and worth sharing. I'm already a mother of an almost 6 year old little boy that is my WORLD, he was a 'surprise' when I was not planning on a baby. Now that I've been TTC#2 for 14 cycles, it has really made me appreciate my son, and this process, so much more than I ever have or would have. So I think this poem can apply to anyone TTC, whether it's #1, 2 or 12 :) <3
I'm not sure who the author is but here you go:

I will be a wonderful mother, not because of genetics, or money or that I have read books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother


----------



## GalvanBaby

That is a very pretty poem and so true. It doesn't matter if it is your fist or 12th like you said
I have 2 kids already, an 11 year old who was my lucky bean. She appeared my first month TTC. A 9 year old who was my surprise miracle, he appeared 10 months after DD was born and was not planned for another 5 years. I could n't imagine my life without them. 

AFM, I am 7DPO. I tested to see if the trigger was gone this morning and got a very very faint line so it should be gone by tomorrow. I will test again on Thursday morning, I will be 10DPO and then again on Sunday. Wouldn't that be an awesome Easter present for me.!!

COngrats Hopin!! :hugs:

Jazzy, I am sorry, but we always have next month. It will happen. :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Great poem... very touching. Thank you for sharing it. 

Hi girls! So, still no period. I called the office last night and talked to the triage nurse for my RE. She told me that it could take up to 10 days to get my period. I asked her why it only took 2 last cycle... she goes oh... hmm... well if you don't get it by the 10th day, please come in for a pregnancy test. WTF!! Is it just a guessing game or what?!?


----------



## GalvanBaby

A HUGE congratulations to you, Hopin!! :happydance:

My temp plummeted this morning. I so so hope it is implantation and not AF on here way too early again. I am on progesterone so I doubt AF can show, but I have been having cramps since yesterday.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Jazzy, have you tested just in case?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

JazzyFresh said:


> Hi girls! So, still no period. I called the office last night and talked to the triage nurse for my RE. She told me that it could take up to 10 days to get my period. I asked her why it only took 2 last cycle... she goes oh... hmm... well if you don't get it by the 10th day, please come in for a pregnancy test. WTF!! Is it just a guessing game or what?!?

Wow, yeah I would definitely test if I were you!! What on earth?!?!



GalvanBaby said:


> A HUGE congratulations to you, Hopin!! :happydance:
> 
> My temp plummeted this morning. I so so hope it is implantation and not AF on here way too early again. I am on progesterone so I doubt AF can show, but I have been having cramps since yesterday.

Thanks Galvan, I apprecaite it!!! What DPO are you right now?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Sorry just saw your chart :dohh:
That could VERY easily be implantation!!! :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am praying it is! I will test on Friday or Saturday not sure exactly which depends on will power, LOL


----------



## lilyV

JazzyFresh, yes, it's totally a guessing game... at least for so-so clinics, mine included.

on another note, i was triggered today with my 2.3cm follicle and my ovaries are HURTING so much.. it's like I have rocks in there putting pressure on and around my ovaries :-(


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Jazzy 

I've seen you in some of the other IUI threads I'm on.... sorry you got a bfn :hugs:

I'm on my first IUI...

Taking Femera and my first time taking injectables..follitism (Puregon injection). 

I'm not sure if I will get a trigger or not.. . I go in for follies scan on friday!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Breaking Dawn!!

AFM, I am 9DPO and think I might have had an implantation dip yesterday. I will be testing either Friday or Saturday.

Jazzy, how are things going today?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Galvan... thats so excited...hope it was a dip and you will see a bfp soon.

I'm anxious this cycle...first IUI. we will have 2, I usually O on CD14 which is on Monday April 1.

Do you know when they would book my iui for?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I normally O on CD12, but with meds, I didn't O until I triggered on CD16. They will schedule your IUI depending on how your follicles grow. When do you go for a scan?

I didn't do IUI this cycle, we had timed Bding


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I normally CD14 naturally and with clomid. But femera delayed me last cycle to CD15/16. 

I'm going in for a follie scan on friday.

My last medicated cycles have been timed BDING. This is my first IUI!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

FX this is your cycle! Keep us posted on how your scan goes! :hugs:


----------



## Hamiltwins

Jazzy and others - 
I just got caught up on this lengthy thread. I wanted to find one where I could offer emotional support and tell of my success story to help motivate others. My TTC story is a long one, but I will try to sum it up..

My DH and I started TTC after having been married for 3 years (at age 25). After 8 months of no results, I was diagnosed with PCOS. My obgyn then did 5 rounds of clomid and 3 rounds of femara (aka letrazole). No luck and not one ovulation over that course of two years (monthly blood tests). I then had a HSG, which showed my tubes were wide open. 

Finally she referred us to an reproductive endocrinologist. My RE had me take no meds for three months and just work out, in order to "clense" my body. Then in Feb 2013 she did a combo of letrozole and Follistim (injections). We were so excited, our first round of injections. I did 4 days of 100 iui, the had a u/s which showed a couple small follies. Then two more days of 100 iui, with a u/s showing 5 mature follies. The doc recommended we NOT due the trigger and due birth control, as the odds of high order multiples were too high. We prayed about this a lot, then decided to not use the trigger but still continue having sex. My husband ended up having a major knee injury (caused by a slip and fall), so I knew when our last day was. I used a HPT 14 days afterwards, and it was BFP! 

I then did two more HPT, both BFP. Called my doc, did two blood tests wtihin 48 hours. Confirmed, we were expecting. Finally at 7wks post first day of my last period, we had a U/s. TWINS! What a relief, as we were so worried it would be more than two! Our prayers were answered! I am now 8wks3days with twins. My next u/s is on 4/9, which is 10wks1day. 

I hope this serves as a validation that persistance pays off. While we have $750 worth of wasted Follistim and Ovidrel in our fridge, I am so excited that it means we are prego and don't have to use it any more! So my whole process took about 2.5 years, but it was worth it. I am now 28. Try to stay optimistic, which I believe helps your body.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hamil...

Thanks so much for sharing your story. 

I have taken 3 cycles of clomid with no luck and one cycle of femera..again bfn.

This is my first IUI cycle and like you its femera along with my first injectables.... Puregon (follitism) .

I go in for CD11 scan tomorrow.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hamil, how kind of you to come on here and offer hope to all of us :hugs: THANK YOU!!

Hi Breaking :) How woudl you feel about multiples?!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hamil, thank you for your story.

Well ladies, I think I got my BFP this morning. It is faint, but it is there. I posted it on the March testing board and in my journal. I also tested on Monday and still ahd a very faint line from the trigger, but today's looks darker so I am praying that this is it!. I willt est again tomorrow morning to see. I am so excited, btu yet so scared that this is another cruel joke played on me by my body.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Galvan...so exciting hun. I hope it is your bfp. Keep us posted!!!

Hopin...hey hun!! so DH would love twins. I'm rather nervous about it...2 at once is a lot to handle never mind one.

What do u think?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I thought I wanted twins but then I had a dream last night that I was pregnant with triplets and I decided that one is just fine for me :) :haha:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

^^^^^^ hehhehhee


----------



## lilyV

Thanks, Hamil, in a way it seems like you've beat the impossible. wtg 

GALVAN, OMG!!! CONGRATS, I HOPE THIS IS FOR YOU!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Lily, I hope so! I am so tired of seeing the second lien only to get AF a few days later. Now, I have this crazy ass ordeal with the blood test. :cry: :growlmad:


----------



## lilyV

no... don't cry... unless you're preggers and it's your hormones... then,,, mmm, ok cry.

*hugs*
you'll know soon enough. keep remember that you've come so far, you're bound to be closer to the finish line then ever before


----------



## GalvanBaby

I don't know what I would do without you on here Lily! You are so freaking straightforward and so nice at the same time. :hugs:


----------



## lilyV

awwwwwwwwwwwwww, Galvan, you're so sweet!! Thanks so much.
I try to keep my head on straight and try to think logically (when I can). Everything's jiving, you're doing everything medically possible. it's just the odds.. every cycle, we have a 25%-40% chance of getting preggers, right? Try enough times and we gotta hit in the nail ... or sperm into egg, lol.


----------



## GalvanBaby

We'll get it this cycle or the next and if not eventually we will get it! Now you get to BDing so we can be bump buddies soon!! :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Our plan for next cycle is still timed BDing (last cycle before IUI), but we are upping the dose of Menopur. This cycle I only used 2 shots, she said this time I will use 4 or 5. She doesn't think I reacted good to just 2 shots. I usually have 3 follies ready with just CLomid so hopefully this more agressive cycle will get it if this cycle turns out to be a bust. 

I made a decision ladies, I am PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) right now. I really don't trust that clinic I went to. I called my RE's cell last night and she told me that she had warned me about taking even blood tests here before CD35. She told me that I will just cause extra stress and we will do a beta on Wednesday.


----------



## Hamiltwins

GalvanBaby said:


> Hamil, thank you for your story.
> 
> Well ladies, I think I got my BFP this morning. It is faint, but it is there. I posted it on the March testing board and in my journal. I also tested on Monday and still ahd a very faint line from the trigger, but today's looks darker so I am praying that this is it!. I willt est again tomorrow morning to see. I am so excited, btu yet so scared that this is another cruel joke played on me by my body.

Galvan Baby - When I tested the first time, the BFP was extremely faint but enough to make me question. So I went to the store and purchased a 2 pack of HPT, but a completely different brand. This brand was much easier to read! Just a suggestion..


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

I had my follie scan this morning. And I've got 3 follies. 2 on my right at 1.5 and1.7. And 1 on my left at 1.7.

Dr really liked how the follitism (Puregon injection) is working. So I'm taking it until Sunday.

I'm also going back for follie scan on Saturday and Sunday. 

Earliest I will gave my iui is on monday.

Yikes...I'm so excited but anxious...


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have a FRER, but I don't want to buy any more if possible. They are too expensive here in Mexico. I am going to use the FRER in the morning.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Those are great sizes Breaking!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Galvan 

I'm really praying that this cycle is it with 3 great follies...

:)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, after all of those damn BFPs, AF got me Saturday night. The same damn day I did the FRER. My RE has me going to do a blood test today, but I know it is over with. AF was crazy yesterday, but I woke to it normal today. On to cycle 17. I am going to insist on ore aggressive quantities this cycle. Last cycle, she didn't really like how I responded to the Menopur so hopefully she does something else this time. And I am going to use the progesterone vaginally this time too.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Galvan... sorry AF got you.

Hope your next cycle is a success...definitely talk to your Dr about which meds are working best.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh yes. My RE already knows me so I bet she is prepared for tons of questions.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

GalvanBaby said:


> Oh yes. My RE already knows me so I bet she is prepared for tons of questions.

Goodluck :)


----------



## christina3735

We are trying the same but with Femara on days 3-7,Ovidrel, and IUI. I am also doing acupuncture before and after the IUI. This is our first cycle of IUI but our second month on Femara this year.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ladies, ladirs, ladies! I am pregnant!!! My betas doubled fom 20 to 40!!!


----------



## christina3735

Congrats Galvan!!!!! So happy for you!! I test on Sat to find out if our IUI took. :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

GalvanBaby said:


> Ladies, ladirs, ladies! I am pregnant!!! My betas doubled fom 20 to 40!!!

OMG!!!! :happydance::hugs:

So what was the bleeding you had that you thought was AF??.....IB??


----------



## GalvanBaby

We don't know what the bleeding is. It is still very light spotting, but no cramps and nothing bad. So I am to rest and not stress. LOL


----------



## christina3735

So I need some opinions on this....I tested Thursday morning 12 DPO shot and it was negative but I felt like I should test again tonight just in case it was too early and tonight I got a faint positive. Tomorrow is 14 days since I done my Ovidrel shot and 11 days since my IUI, do you think it's really a positive??!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had a BFP faint line at 10DPO, 11 DP shot, and then another at 12DPO. If you have already had a BFN and now a BFP, CONGRATULATIONS!!! You did it!! :happydance:


----------



## christina3735

I tested again this morning and it was still positive!! I really hope this is it!! Going to make an apt with my Fertility Doc Monday and get a blood test to confirm!! So nervous.....


----------



## GalvanBaby

I know the feeling, I am still nervous. I think I worry too much. I bought more tests last night and tested last night and this morning. They are both darker than my FRER last week and this morning is darker than last night.


----------



## christina3735

I know with IUIs the first couple of times have a high chance of a chemical pregnancy and miscarriage so I'm really hoping this one isn't that. We had our first miscarriage last Feb. but this time I feel different, very tired this week and today a bit nauseated so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I'm going to do a digital test tonight when I done the Ovidrel exactically 14 days ago.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Congrats Christina!!!

Was this your first IUI?

What meds did you take?


----------



## christina3735

This was our first IUI and I took Famara days 3-7 then took the trigger shot Ovidrel on day 12 then had the IUI on day 14. I had 2 eggs on my right and one on my left side. I also had acutpuncture on the week after Femara and the day after my IUI. I'm going to schedule for more acupuncture this week to help hold the pregnancy. Also going to get the blood test to confirm my 3 home tests!


----------



## christina3735

Took a digital test and it was positive!!!! So excited and nervous...


----------



## Breaking Dawn

thats great christina!

i also had my 1st iui after taking femera + folliitsm, no trigger.

back to back IUIs, i O'd on CD14. 

i hope i follow in your steps for a 1st IUI BFP !!!


----------



## christina3735

When do you test to see if it took?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm only 5dpo today.....so at least another 5 days.

i did have something weird happen today....i stood up fromlying down and immediately felt light-headed like i was going to pass out....after it passed i was having a throbbing in my right side uterus/ovary.

i'm hoping this is a good sign...and not femera/injectibles/iui/progesterone side effects...


----------



## christina3735

Maybe that's a sign!! Have you looked at the side effects of the drugs your on? If it's not on the list then maybe it's a sign of being pregnant. I know that implantation can take 7-14 days to happen. I actually felt implantation on Wednesday night. It was like a slight cramp on one side of my uterus and I have been tired all week, then today I've felt sick. I hope yours turns out to be a prego sign!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

i hope you're right Christina...

it's so hard to find a list of symptoms for the meds...bc they can also effect ppl in different ways.

Fx this is it...


----------



## christina3735

WebMD is pretty accurate. I work in Pharmacy and that's what we always go by. Meds so effect people differently but in general all of the possible side effects are listed on there.


----------



## GalvanBaby

FX Breaking Dawn!!


----------



## lilyV

congrats, Christina!


----------



## StirrupQueen

Congrats Christina. Were you using progesterone suppositories after the iui?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

hi stirrup :flower:

did you also have an iui?


----------



## StirrupQueen

Hi, yes I did. Had the iui on wednesday after trigger. This TWW is killing me! What about you, how you feeling, any signs yet?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ohh..you're not far behind me....i had my iuis on sun&mon....so i'm 6dpo today.

i didnt have a trigger....but silly me tested today...heheh only because i found some hpts at the dollar store near me (they never had them before) so had to "test" it.

i have had some weird symptoms...but with femera, injectables, iui (first time) and progesterone....i cant trust any symptoms.

i had a lightheaded episode yesterday...stoodup and took me my surprise....and have been having throbs and pinches in uterus


----------



## christina3735

I didn't take any progesterone after my iui. Ive had some mild off and on cramping . Just wondering if that's normal


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes cramping is normal.

Can feel like AF is coming


----------



## StirrupQueen

Breaking dawn - fx this is your month :). :dust:

I know what you mean about the drugs and symptoms. I have a tender lower stomach and some pinching, but I think it's the progesterone (I hate it) as I've these before ( I've been using progesterone supps for a couple of months prior to iui for a poss luteal phase defect). 

I'm desperate to test, but I had a hcg trigger shot and don't want my first positive to be a false one. 

Christina - I think mild cramping is perfectly normal, it's just the bean getting comfy :)


----------



## christina3735

I hope it's normal. I'm nervous anytime I feel anything because of my miscarriage last year :/ .


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have been having cramping too Christina, but I think it is normal. Mine has stopped and I am still here. :hugs:


----------



## christina3735

That's great then!! I go tomorrow for my blood test and then again on Thursday to make sure my levels are going up. I'm so excited but nervous at the same time. I've never wanted 2 months to fly by any faster than right now lol


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck Christina... i know it's hard not to worry :flower:

Stirrup... ive had weird uterus feelings as well.... pinching, thriving, poking...but like you am thinking it's due to IUI and progesterone. 

Today I feel super hot...normally I'm always cold. but I feel like taking shirt off and sitting in a tank top... lol


----------



## christina3735

Breaking Dawn have you been tracking your temp every morning? I have been extremely hot every morning and most of the day and I'm usually cold too. Maybe its a good sign for you!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Christina...no I don't temp. I'm normally cold but today I felt really hot. When I got to work I had to go to the ladies room so I could strip my sweater of and cool down.


----------



## christina3735

When can you test? I know after my IUI I didn't feel any discomfort until the next week when I think implantation happened. And I'm not familiar with progesterone and the effects it has. I really hope it's a good sign for you!!! :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I hope so too!!

I wii be tempted to test on wed 9dpo. But I'd like to hold off until Thursday 10dpo. 

My dr likes me to come in for blood work but I prefer to do an hpt before I go in.


----------



## christina3735

I would test at home also but I know my test didn't come back positive until 10 days past my IUI. I tested the night before (day 9) and it came back negative so if yours comes back negative don't be discouraged, it may really be positive!! :D


----------



## Breaking Dawn

That's why I'm going to try to wait until 10dpo. 

I have dollar store test that measure 25miu so really should wait.


----------



## christina3735

Got my first levels today and they are great!! Going tomorrow for a recheck to make sure they continue to go up. So happy!!! :D


----------



## Breaking Dawn

So happy for you Christina 

:)


----------



## christina3735

Tomorrow you test correct Breaking Dawn?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I'm going to wait longer..maybe Friday


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think I am about to be back over here. My betas were 160. That is a doubling time of 84 hours. :cry:


----------



## christina3735

What does that mean GalvanBaby? I'm not familiar with alot of the termonology.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Betas are the HCG hormone in your blood. It was 40 last Wednesday so it should have been at least 320 today and it is half that. :(


----------



## christina3735

o'no maybe it will go up


----------



## GalvanBaby

I hope so, but I am not getting my hopes up. I just had them crashed today so I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

So sorry to hear that Galvan. 

It is possible to have lower rising beta levels and then they catchup.

Fx. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

It seems odd the doubled and now they are slow. I wonder if it has anything to do with where the baby is. She said that it is very close to my cervix.


----------



## christina3735

Got my second test results back and my levels have doubled!! Go for my first ultrasound in two weeks!!!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev349pr___.png


----------



## Breaking Dawn

That's great new christina!

Unfortunately I got a bfn yesterday at 10dpo :(


----------



## StirrupQueen

Great news Christina!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Awesome news Christina!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Breaking Dawn! It is not over until AF shows!! 10DPO could have been a little early still too.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks galvan.....how is your bloodwork?


----------



## GalvanBaby

My betas are low, but the RE is optiistic. We have an u/s tomorrow morning. I am getting scared now. Nerves! Grrr!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Goodluck...keep us posted

Fx for you


----------



## christina3735

Don't give up yet breaking dawn!


----------



## christina3735

How was the u/s galvin baby?


----------



## GalvanBaby

We thought it was an ectopic, but the sac we saw Monday stopped developing Monday more or less. It measured the exact same as Monday and my betas had dropped to 20. I will be on BC this cycle to get rid of the ovarian cyst and start back next cycle. I am taking this month to recuperate and figure out what I can do to prevent this from happening again. I will be on here, but not as often between now and next cycle. This really hurt and I just need some time.


----------



## StirrupQueen

Galvan, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

GalvanBaby said:


> We thought it was an ectopic, but the sac we saw Monday stopped developing Monday more or less. It measured the exact same as Monday and my betas had dropped to 20. I will be on BC this cycle to get rid of the ovarian cyst and start back next cycle. I am taking this month to recuperate and figure out what I can do to prevent this from happening again. I will be on here, but not as often between now and next cycle. This really hurt and I just need some time.

:hugs:

Sorry hun...i know how hard this is


----------



## christina3735

I am do sorry galvinbsby but don't give up


----------

